# Pocket Predator Custom



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I was lucky enough to win this fantastic frame at ECST. Bill Hays, you can make a fine shooting slingshot, that's for damn sure!






Jeff


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That does look like a heck of a shooter! you certainly shoot it well Jeff. enjoy it buddy.

Be well,

SF


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I remember that one Jeffrey. weights like five pounds


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the Sideshooter in aluminum and it is AWESOME ! Perfect weight and feel .

Nice shot !


----------

